# Diesel or Gasoline?



## rochelle-77 (Nov 10, 2021)

Looking at buying my first VW and I don't know which engine is better. There is a significate price difference between the two vehicles that I am considering.

2.0L I4 16V DDI DOHC Turbo Diesel on a 2015 Passat
or
1.8L I4 16V GDI DOHC Turbo on a 2014 Passat

What should be my determining factor for buying the most economical and dependable daily car?

Thanks!


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Driven miles


----------



## 88 vw gli (Jul 7, 2012)

My brother has a '15 passat diesel and he loves it.


----------

